# There's A New Top Dog In Town!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Let's all give a big *WOOF!* for the new...

*'Top Dog In Town'*
*Oregon_Camper!*​
Congratulations to my good friend Jim T. (aka: Oregon_Camper) for achieving Top Dog Status as Outbackers.com most prolific poster of all time. That's not an easy task, I can assure you, but Jim's perseverance held steady and true. Well done, my good man, well done!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. to Jim: Someday when you are old and gray... staring down at your calloused, arthritic hands... you can smile as you ask yourself...

_"What the heck was I thinking?!?!"_


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

What did he say???
What did he say???

*Wow!* now that's a lot to say!

MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*O_C














*


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The next milestone is when he hits 100,002!!!!

Hey Jim.... its time to go camping!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> What did he say???
> What did he say???



I think the question is *WHAT DIDN'T HE SAY??????*

CONGRATULATIONS, JIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> The next milestone is when he hits 100,002!!!!


That'll probably happen shortly after outbacke hits 1,000,001.
That outbacke is one tough nut to catch. I'm tellin' you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That outbacke is one tough nut to catch. I'm tellin' you!


So very true... and his posts are so informative, helpful, thought provoking and yet so very quiet too...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm having a Deja Vu here









Didn't we just....

Oh well...Who am I to pass us the opportunity to once again say 








to Oregon Camper on 10,000 posts!

Well done!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations, oregon Camper!

What a poster!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its not for 10,000......its for the fact that he has now passed PDXDoug on the all time list so OC is now numero uno.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I guess you could say that he's our "Poster Child?"

Just kiddin'.

*Congratulations!!*
















































































Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Its not for 10,000......its for the fact that he has now passed PDXDoug on the all time list so OC is now numero uno.


Ooops! Sorry!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> The next milestone is when he hits 100,002!!!!


That'll probably happen shortly after outbacke hits 1,000,001.
That outbacke is one tough nut to catch. I'm tellin' you!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Oh man....that is going to take a while.

Thanks for all the support...I've still haivng a great time here and you'll continue to see me posting away for a long time to come.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats Jim























An average of 8 posts per day since Sept 04 - Now that is impressive
















Hats off to you

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Jim on Hitting Big Dog 

Don


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

8 posts a day??? That's pretty slow if you're building a fence







, but pretty good if you're posting to this website. Congrats!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow. You newbies are killing me!
















Ok, I give up. You da man.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Justman said:


> 8 posts a day??? That's pretty slow if you're building a fence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm here to tell ya....getting that average up is VERY hard. Miss a day and BLAMO...down she goes.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Jim - You truly make this website more pleasurable to read. Thanks!























BTW - Springtime's comin', and you "promised" alot of people trying to sell their stuff that the market will pick up come Springtime. If they continue to have difficulty, you'll be buying them, right?









Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Morgueman said:


> Hey Jim - You truly make this website more pleasurable to read. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup...everything will be rosy come Spring. I remember when the economy went in the toilet last time 2000-2001, the RV industry went through the roof. People tend to stop flying to Mexico/Caribbean and decide to get back to nature.

...and uh, nope, not buying another Outback....yet.


----------

